# HO routed track with copper tape



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

I did'nt know where to post this, so i posted in new thread.

I read a bunch of post on the internet and on here about running ho cars on copper tape instaead of rails. I know the posts are old. I got mixed info , some say it does not work, some say it does work, some say you need slide guides.
I been thinking about trying to build a track with copper tape, but i dont want to waist money if its not going to work, personnally i think it will work if a thin peice of lead weight is placed on top of pick up shoe to hold it down on the tape. All i think it would take is a paper thin peice on each shoe. I know hobby stores only have two thickneses of lead sheets, but a friend of mine showed me a paper thin peice of peel and stick lead that golfers use,not sure what they use it for , maybe to add wieght to their clubs for a more balanced swing.But it would be perfect for the tops of the pick up shoe to get a better electrical contact.
I was just wondering if someone has done any recent experiments with copper tape and have any new ideas.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

kriket you,ll never know that answer till you try it in your own slot cave.many have pondered this question and i have never really seen a definite answer.so its a matter of pickin up some mdf and making a test trak.then and only then will you know the answer.a sheet of 5x8 mdf is bout 35.00. an investment for sure but, what if really does work?you could have a butt kickin trak for a minimal investment! i also have read alot of this method and not fully convinced. a railed trak is a proven method but i,m leaning towards a braid trak in the future. if you try the copper tape please post back what you have learned.i,m always up for a good read. best of luck to ya should you try this


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

If you want to try it, I'd suggest routing the guide slots as you need to do that anyways. Then lay down your tape on one lane, worth a test try to see how it works out. Just not sure how tough the tape is and whether or not it would hold up. The weight idea sounds good, but are you gonna add weight to all your cars and friends cars when they come over??? Just a thought...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just an uneducated guess, but I can't see it working too good. Braid on tape, yes. Shoes on braid, yes. I think it has something to do with the amount of contact area vs. the pressure divided by pie... Chocolate cream pie no less, and how much a woman can eat. Think of a woman wearing spiked heel shoes stepping on your toe. OUCH!! That is standard shoes on rail.. Now if that woman was wearing snow shoes.... not so bad, unless she eats a heck of a lot of pie.  :tongue:


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

*copper tape routed track*

I also seen a post somewhere that some one tested a 1/32 scale car wich had the braid replace with silver wiper type shoes and it worked according to the post. I just thought it would work on HO as well along with a little self stick lead on the shoe. I will have to try this and see. will let you guys know.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I myself have pondered this very question but for different reason(s) 1st reason I dont want to run downforce ( magnet cars) Just tjet afx types I should also mention I had the good fortune of picking up a 6 lane Hasse Nillson track in the early 90's that was unfinished. The Layout is simliar to the " Puma" track that was in Seattle in the 80's ( Speedway and Hobby too) .The track I have was designed to be braided but not recessed braid . So I can do copper tape real easy. :wave:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

*copper tape track*

non magnet racing is what i like to, but also like a smooth track, the sectional tracks need alot of work to get running smooth but still not as smooth as routed track. Was thinking maybe put 1/8 inch wide tape down and 1/4 inch wide over it to rais level of tape a bit and wider contact patch. And the sides of the 1/4 inch willslopedown to surface of tracks, tht way the tires will slide over tape smothly when car slides thru curves.
Can hardly wait to put ideas to work...


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I used copper tape on my dragstrip running stock shoes. I'm sure with a little patience a road course could be done.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=359927


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I routed a 1/32 scale copper tape track and I ran everything on it. With the H.O.'s a flat shoe and clean contacts at the back shoe hook is important. I ran the T-jets mostly. Lately, there is a guy on another board that is running the late model H.O.'s on tape converting them to the tape with a bit of wire and they are fast slider cars. I dug it out of utube. The video shows different late model chassis converted. Something else you might want to look at. If you route an 1/8" slot instead of a 1/16", you can run all scales. A three lane wide H.O. track will also run two 1/43's side by side on the inside and outside lane, and a four lane H.O. you can run two 1/32's, or two 1/43's and four H.O's.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

TomH said:


> If you route an 1/8" slot instead of a 1/16", you can run all scales.


 Be forewarned. I used 1/8" slots on the only routed track I made (a small test oval). Skinny stock T-Jet tires can easily fall into a 1/8" slot and they will cause deslots if they cross over your lane's slot, such as when going around a curve and the rear swings out.

Joe


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

*routed track*

im going to route 1/16 slot strickly for HO. Know what you mean about those skinny tires dropping in the slot.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

kriket said:


> im going to route 1/16 slot strickly for HO. Know what you mean about those skinny tires dropping in the slot.


That's a load of BS, a real big load of it! I ran cars with skinny tires on a routed track with a 1/8th inch wide slot for years. We NEVER had that problem. Here is a photo of the track. pig


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Take a valium Dennis,Joe's only giving him a heads up about things to watch for on routing.

Just cause you're experiences are a touch differant then other guys,doesn't mean the problem doesn't exist.

If you read Joe's post a little closer,you'll see he had a problem with the tires,so telling him a problem doesn't exist is gonna be a tough sell.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I hear ya Pig, I have nothing but 1/8" slots also. I am not giving out advice that hasn't been tested. If a tire fell off, it was because it was too loose on the rimI call Malarkey or B.S. same thing.  Now it is about time for the slide guy people to show up and tell the poster the ONLY way it will work if if you use a slide guide. If all you want to run is H.O.'s go ahead and use 1/16" slot. Check the utube videos, you will see routed H.O. with tape, drag racing tracks with tape, on and on. If you want to do magnet less, tape is the way to go.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

JUST, To open another can "O" wormies, I prefer braid, magnetic braid at that! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

thats all im going to run is no magnet cars...


----------

